# Beautiful patterns



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting_patterns/free


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely patterns indeed but I don't dare add anything else to my already overloaded list. :-(


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

There are definitely some lovely patterns here. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Some really nice patterns. It seems I spend so much time looking at patterns, I forget to knit.


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link - I found 2 patterns right away that I want to make and downloaded them.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

thank you 
saved a "few"


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you. Love some of the pattern, already picked out some favorites.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... thank you!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link....so many lovey patterns I need to find a way to knit faster.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Great patterns. Thank you.


----------



## DonnaW1955 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Linday said:


> Some really nice patterns. It seems I spend so much time looking at patterns, I forget to knit.


I feel the same, although I do knit, I have figured out I do spend more time looking AT patterns than knitting.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> I feel the same, although I do knit, I have figured out I do spend more time looking AT patterns than knitting.


Add Me to the list. I don't get anything else done. :-(


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for that from me too. I buy from Laughing Hens and had not picked up on this comprehensive list of lovely patterns that are free. I have also added to my already vast library!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice patterns, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

There are some lovely patterns on there thank you &#128077;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

There are certainly some gorgeous patterns.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

It's a good thing I had nothing to do this morning, because I looked all the way through this list. Great patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow a lot of beautiful patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful patterns thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

They are lovely indeed.. thanks for this link.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

So many pretty patterns - so little time to knit them all. If I try, maybe I can reduce my stash a little if I knit some of the patterns. LOL!! THANKS FOR THE LINK


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

782 patterns, now I am really behind schedule


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for link, some really nice patterns.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

Some beautiful patterns! Thank you


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, great patterns, just spent over an hour here.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Picked one out.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So many great patterns - so little time.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful patterns thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

LOTS of really great free patterns!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Linday said:


> Some really nice patterns. It seems I spend so much time looking at patterns, I forget to knit.


Same here!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely selection of patterns thank you for the link


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Some good ones, thank you.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! What a great find. Thanks so much


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Awesome!Thanks


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

hanks for posting.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful Patterns. Thanks so much!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

so many patterns, so little time!!!! Love the site


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow....great patterns.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site. I also found several patterns that I downloaded.I can never have too many patterns.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

ladyofcamelot said:


> Thank you for the link - I found 2 patterns right away that I want to make and downloaded them.


How did you download patterns. I found one FREE pattern and it quoted 2.50. Says it is free but wants payment????

PDF Download:
FREE
Add to basket

Printed pattern sent by post:
£2.50
Add to basket


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the share.


----------

